# JD Loader



## Hinojoe (Feb 25, 2021)

I am trying to purchase a loader for my John Deere 1050, I found a 430 loader. Will that fit my tractor? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Hinojoe, welcome to the tractor forum.

Compatible Tractor Models for a 430 loader were as follows: JD 990, 970, 1070. The original loader specified for a 1050 was a JD 80 loader.

If the 430 loader comes with all the JD tractor mounts, the mounts can be modified to fit your tractor. All it takes is $$$$ and a good welder / fabricator.


----------



## Hinojoe (Feb 25, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy Hinojoe, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Compatible Tractor Models for a 430 loader were as follows: JD 990, 970, 1070. The original loader specified for a 1050 was a JD 80 loader.
> 
> If the 430 loader comes with all the JD tractor mounts, the mounts can be modified to fit your tractor. All it takes is $$$$ and a good welder / fabricator.


Thank you, sorry I have no idea on tractors, except I have one...Have any idea what a cost may be to modify it?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hinojoe said:


> I am trying to purchase a loader for my John Deere 1050, I found a 430 loader. Will that fit my tractor? Any help is appreciated!


Your JD1050 is really a Yanmar YM4300 painted JD green. With that said, there are many loaders that will work with your tractor.

Hoye has some good info on the JD & Yanamr setups.
Yanmar Tractor Loader Install Instructions

Finding used loaders is pretty rare...people just do not often get rid of them. As far as aftermarket, here is a few poplar names to look into:

John Deere 75 or 80
Koyker K1, 155 or 160
Leon 500
Westendorf TA-111A 
Allied-Bueller 195
Bushhog

This link helps some too. Scroll down below the specs and you can pick other loader brands that would fit.





Koyker 160 Loader Specifications


Koyker 160 Front End Loader Specifications



tractorgearbox.com


----------

